# Not the worst, but...



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Why does the header say Delta, and the saw say Porter-Cable?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Great review. Good advice on a way to spend 100.


----------



## rtwpsom2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Rikkor, this was just the picture I took from the Delta website. Porter-Cable is aowned by Delta, so maybe this is a shift towards converting to a single brand name. I looked a few minutes ago and mine says Delta on it.

Thanks John.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry John, on re-reading I sound like I'm taking a shot. I wasn't. It was 4:00 AM.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

At the end of the day I pack up all my tools except my Delta Table saw. Maybe I'm hoping someone will "borrow" it. I've owned 3 of these little saws. After a bit the switch will go out. I just replaced it with a household light switch. One of those job site jury rigs just to get the job done, but never gets done right. I really enjoy the light weight aspect of it. Moving a table saw onto and off of a job site everyday can be a pain. I only use it for a few cuts, but I do need one. Maybe next time I'll try the small dewalt. Good review.


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the review, I'm gonna get the folding Ridgid. It is nearly the same as a regular sized contractor saw, lifetime warranty, folds up and out of the way, it has wheels so your rollin', everything stores on the unit and when set up it is pretty sturdy. I checked them out and it seems like the way to go with portable saws and not sacrificing quality.
I had the one Dennis had and burned through two motors, I bought a used Ryobi for $65 and it has lasted longer through way more use/abuse like ripping 4×4 posts and plywood!


----------

